# [RISOLTO] Alsa & AC97

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti. 

Ho un problema con la scheda AC97 installata sul mio portatile. Anche se mi sembra tutto configurato in maniera corretta, la scheda audio non viene rilevata dalle applicazioni. 

NB: in una prima installazione fatta, la scheda audio funzionava in maniera corretta, quindi escludo il problema Hardware. A causa di un' errore mio l'installazione e' stata rifatta da zero e ora l'audio non va piu'. 

Ecco un po' di dati per aiutarvi :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Qui di seguito vi riporto il pezzo di dmsg con l'output 

```

i810: Intel ICH4 found at IO 0x18c0 and 0x1c00, MEM 0xe0100c00 and 0xe0100800, IRQ 5

i810: Intel ICH4 mmio at 0xf8844c00 and 0xf8846800

i810_audio: Primary codec has ID 0

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

i810_audio: Connection 0 with codec id 0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: CXT48 (CXT48)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 supports AMAP, total channels = 2

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x236eb3, caps: 0x904713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

MC'97 0 converters and GPIO not ready (0x1)

ALSA device list:

  #1: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem at 0x2400, irq 5

```

Nel kernel ho abilitato l'audio e i supporto alsa, non che i driver relativi alla scheda che ho installato sul portatile

```

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

```

Per finire ho installato i alsa-lib alsa-header alsa-tools. 

Se provo a far partire alsamixer per regolare i volumi ottengo questo 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> digimon mnt # alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> ...

 

Per finire il mio make.conf con tutte le use abilitate

```

digimon mnt # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="it"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amuled apache2 bluetooth cddb cdparanoia cdr ctype cups divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg firefox flac gd gmedia gps gstreamer gtk ieee1394 imagemagick irc irda java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde ldap lm_sensors logrotate mp3 mpeg  mplayer msn musicbrainz mysql netmeeting nsplugin ogg opengl pda imap php php png qt qt3support quicktime real realmedia remote samba session slang sms stats syslog theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vhosts  vorbis win32codecs winpopup wmf wmp xcomposite xine xml xvid yahoo"
```

Di sicuro e' un problema di configurazione errata da qualche parte, ma non riesco ad identificare il problema. Spero che qualcuno di voii possa aiutarmi .

Grazie mille come al solito !Last edited by maruscya on Sun May 13, 2007 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

hai provato anche CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y ?

----------

## riverdragon

Se non ne vieni fuori, prova a compilare nel kernel l'infrastruttura ALSA come modulo, e a lanciare alsaconf da root, è la procedura consigliata anche sulle guide.

----------

## maruscya

Ho provato ad abilitare anche il modulo

```

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y ?

```

Tutto la struttura ALSA e' passata da compilata nel kernel a modulo. Moduli compresi. Ora se faccio partire da riga di comando alsaconf, viene rilevata la scheda in modo corretto, ma non funziona ancora.

Ecco l'output. 

```

digimon ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                         [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help       this help

  -f,--file #     configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force      try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

  -d,--debug      debug mode

  -v,--version    print version of this program

Available commands:

  store <card #>  save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                  to configuration file

  restore<card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                  from configuration file

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

```

Spero che qualcuno riesca ad aiutarmi ....  :Sad: 

[/profile]

----------

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti...

Ho risolto il problema, eliminando dal kernel il supporto ALSA. Dopo aver ricompilato il kernel e riavviato la macchina ho aggiunto al make.conf questa riga 

```

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m hda-intel"

```

Dovrebbero essere nell' ordine : scheda audio, supporto per il modem e il supporto per High Definition Audio

Ho installato alsa-driver

```

emerge alsa-driver

```

Dopo aver teminato l'installazione con alsaconf, la scheda e' stata correttamente rlevata e tutto e' andato a buonfine

Mentre scrivo sto ascoltando un stream audio con amarok.  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti. Spero che questo msg torni utile a qualcuno  :Smile: 

----------

